# Butcher Carbine 5



## wahpatah (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi I own what i belive is a Butcher Carbine 5 camera. I have attempted to find more information on the web but i cant find the exact camera i have. I narrowed it down to the Butcher brand however none i found have the markings mine has. It has Carbine 5 printed across the handle and Beck Symmetrical Lens around the lens. There are stars engraved on the leather on all four side corners and a small plate on one side that reads Carbine. Also there are two initials inscrived on the bottom of the fold out track that read S.R. I can include a picutre if that would help. 

Any information pointing me in the right direction would be greatly appriciated.

Thank You!


----------



## diser (Jun 3, 2011)

Carbine 5 was a camera by Ensign (Houghton). This company merged with Butcher and Sons in 1915. Butcher Carbine cameras became Ensign Carbine, but some cameras were still manufactured under Butcher name. Probably yours is one of those.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 3, 2011)

Pretty, isn't she?


----------



## wahpatah (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank You for the information about the company. 

Also the picture is very nice. Almost exactly like mine, the differences may be options you could choose from.

 Is there a way to narrow down the year it was manufactured? I have what i think is a serial number. Is there record of things like that still left?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 3, 2011)

Mitica100 said:


> Pretty, isn't she?


 
yes very pretty. I have a jiffy-kodak shaped like that and it takes great effect B&W photos.  I wish my modern cam had the flip down thing that allows the cam to sit on a table and such, plus a viewfinder for that purpose. modern technology is so lacking


----------



## wahpatah (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## wahpatah (Jun 3, 2011)

Needs Cleaning


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 3, 2011)

nice!


----------

